# kernel 2.6.3: wie emergen ?

## gentoo_neuling

hi!

habe mir einen kernel 2.6.3 wie ich es gewohnt war ganz normal installiert mit entpcken, link nach /usr/src/linux und gebuildetund installiert. der kernel an sich läuft einwandfrei.

allerdings will gentoo bei einem emerge kde unbedingt einen 2.4.24 kernel downloaden.

wie kann ich ihm denn beibringen das ich schon einen kernel habe, bzw den kernel 2.6.3 emergen ? die doku geht da irgendwie auch nicht sonderlich auf den 2.6 ein.

----------

## Sas

den 2.6er kannst du zb mit 'ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gentoo-dev-sources' emergen. den alten kernel wirst du entsprechend mit 'emerge unmerge kernel-paket-name' los, allerdings reicht das nicht, der ist noch irgendwo eingetragen und wird entsprechend aktualisiert, wenn ne neue version verfügbar ist.... nutz mal die suchfunktion, wie du ihn ein für allemal los wirst.

----------

## boris64

diese kernelsourcen müssten die unveränderten vanilla-sourcen von kernel.org sein.

```
$ emerge development-sources

*  sys-kernel/development-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.4_rc1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 35,433 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/

      Description: Full sources for the vanilla 2.6 kernel tree

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## Sas

so wirst du den alten auf dauer los.

----------

## primat

versuchs mal mit 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge inject gentoo-sources

 

oder so

siehe man emerge

Gruss

----------

## wulfkuhn

bevor du Experimente machst solltest du erstmal ein:

emerge -s sources

machen und den Kernel-Guide lesen.

Dann solltest du die Suche im Forum betätigen und feststellen, das es bein 2.6.3 noch troubles gibt.

Dann solltest du dich entschliessen einen etwas älteren Kernel zu benutzen.

Nur ein Vorschlag, ich hab nicht wirklich Ahnung.

----------

## Sas

also ich benutz den 2.6er schon seit test5 und im grossen und ganzen liefs immer alles rund. probleme hatte ich mit manchen mm-test-versionen oder auch mal mit rc's. stabile versionen liefen immer perfekt, was bei den meisten usern der fall ist. ich würde auf jeden fall dazu raten den 2.6er ruhig mal zu testen. so viel arbeit ist das nicht und wenn er echt nich laufen will, bleiben ja immernoch die alten versionen  :Wink: 

grüsse, Sas

----------

## wulfkuhn

nichts gegen 2.6.x

nur über 2.6.3 bin ich schon mal hier gestolpert,

irgendwer muss damit schon mal Probleme gehabt haben,

Ich hab normal die mm-sources laufen mit 2.6.0.

Auf meinem zuhause-Rechner läuft mm 2.6.3 ohne das mir was aufgefallen wäre, aber den nutze ich eher selten.

----------

## gentoo_neuling

thx für die antworten,

ich werd dann erstmal den 2.4.24 nutzen, da hab ich dann auch schon den nvidiatreiber und die win4lin sachen für. 

den 2.6.3 kann ich ja weiterhin als alternative booten.

----------

## gentoo_neuling

den 2.4. zu installieren war übrigens eine gute entscheidung da sich alsa nicht mit dem 2.3.6 bauen lassen wollte.

----------

## Sas

muss es auch gar nicht, ist ja schon im kernel enthalten  :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

 *gentoo_neuling wrote:*   

> den 2.4. zu installieren war übrigens eine gute entscheidung da sich alsa nicht mit dem 2.3.6 bauen lassen wollte.

 

du meinst sicher 2.6.3, und was alsa betrifft, meinst du das kernelmodul oder

sowas wie alsa-driver (das gibt es unter 2.6 nicht mehr, ist jetzt alles IM kernel integriert).

ich persönlich würde dir übrigens zu 2.6.++ raten.

ist einfach neuer, besser, mehr funktionen,...

----------

## gentoo_neuling

ich hatte meine karte im 2.6.3 auch als modul gebuildet aber kde wollte unbedingt den alsa 0.9.8 haben.

ich werd jetzt erstmal das system ganz normal aufbauen wie ichs brauche und mich dann um den 2.6.3 (sorum isses richtig) und was emerge und weitere sachen so alles können kümmern.

mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" wäre es wohl ohne 2.4 gegangen aber ich denke jetzt das ich mit experimenten zumindest so lange warte, bis dat dingen läuft.

----------

